# New tc??



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

i am new to rc, and was looking into getting a new touring car, I was looking at the Associated FT t4, or the xray t2r. Both cars are priced the same was wondering if any one could give me some suggestions on the right car, or point me in a better direction.

thanks 
Mike


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

www.rctech.net I'd go with the xray t2r.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Of course, as an XRAY person, I'd go with XRAY, but practically you should go with what your local shops support unless you have a venue to get parts. Build quality is exceptional with XRAY, but you may find the TC4 to better suit your driving style. Either car is great, don't get caught up in the battle as to which one is better, just pick one and you will be happy with it. Especially as you are just starting.


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

That is one thing iam worried about, parts support, illlhave to chek the lhs. I know they carry ae stuff not shure about xray though. Arnt they discontinuing the tc4 wholong will replacements be available


----------



## Kirk (Aug 10, 2006)

Don't know if you're leaning toward gas or electric but if it's electric you might want to check out Team Losi. They have a new brushless 1:10 touring car. I don't personally own one so I can't speak from experience but it seems pretty sweet and brushless motors seem to be 'all the rage' in electric r/c these days. I've heard HPI also makes some decent entry level cars to.


----------



## bigcheese (May 25, 2005)

*Tc4*

Most hobby shops will have associated parts or you could just order online. shipping for small parts are very quick & cheap. Definately recommend a TC4 over all others & it just happens I'm selling one with all you need except electronics.  

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=158744


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

because you are new i would sugest getting the car that more people at your lhs hav. 2 reasons, 1, if they kno about the car so they can help you fix it, 2, on a race day if you break a part the lhs doesnt have, a nice peron(NICE!) will let you borrow or have that part.


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a tc3 now, i might just wit to see more of the associated belt drive car.


----------



## bigcheese (May 25, 2005)

Associated still supplies parts for many of their older models. The market is still there for a shaft drive, so I can't see dropping it. They would be adding a belt drive to the stable. Can you get parts for a tc3?

As far as a new belt car by associated, I never buy a car the first model until its a proven design.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

If you are looking for a deal on a Factory Team TC4, go to the Associated Website - internet specials(http://www.rc10.com/misc/internet_specials.htm). They are listing the FT TC4 at $200.00. If I didn't have any TC, that might be a good place to start.


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

i saw that but is it any better or worse then the xray t2r for the same price??


----------



## sharkman1 (Sep 3, 2006)

I would go with the xray. It is one of the most durable cars out there. Even if you have to use mail order, just get some extra c-hubs, a spare arm, set of steering knuckles, and a pdub bumper.

The only thing I see breaking on the xray's is c-hubs, and they do not shatter, the usually crack.

Plus xray diffs are second to none.
I have owned the fk04, fk05, and the t2. All the xray series cars are easy to setup and drive


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

yea xray is awesome! but i love associated its all up to you id check out the bely drive associated!


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

T2R............

Xrays are tough. Can't really say that about the TC4..... 

FWIW, I own a Xray T1R and a TC4.


----------

